# Chinese Food.



## SleepyCats (Mar 1, 2010)

I went and ate chinese food by myself in the restaraunt. Anxiety = dominated.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ballsy, but also satisfying for the palate and the tummy. wtg.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I could go for some chinese food right now  Good job!


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I went out last night for a Chinese with the family. They made me drink shots of flaming Saki to prove my manhood, the *******s!! That stuff burns your throat like chilli peppers! 54% volume and I NEVER drink, not even socially. My sister was present so I had to maintain my masculine presence, for her benefit mostly.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

nice, I actually had chinese food yesterday. The workers there really dislike me tho..


----------



## Altered (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice. I've only eaten at a restaurant by myself two times. Once because I kind of knew the bartender and it was lunch time so there weren't that many people there. The other time at a burger king because I was on my motorcycle and I couldn't really use the drive through. I wanted to go in with my helmet still on my head but I figured they would think I was trying to rob them or something.


----------

